# Server 2008 Group Policy...



## scottishparis (May 14, 2007)

We now have a Windows 2008 Server within our environment, unfortunately not a domain controller however. We are looking at trying to utilise the new group policy features from 2008 and deploying them via our 2003 domain controllers - is it possible to design it on 2008 and then export to 2003 and roll out to our users?


----------



## Window (Oct 20, 2010)

Try this:
http://social.technet.microsoft.com...P/thread/e5f44169-fe45-49a7-a2e2-0b26fa4fc963


----------

